

Kevin Rose on Why He Won't Sell His Bitcoins - owens99
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1rutkt/bitcoin_is_falling_again_here_is_why_it_really/

======
pdog
He tried to time the market and sold his bitcoins at $300 on November 8.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1q6z18/kevin_rose_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1q6z18/kevin_rose_founder_of_digg_just_tweeted_that_he/)

------
DigitalSea
What a hypocrite:
[https://twitter.com/kevinrose/status/398865551730036736](https://twitter.com/kevinrose/status/398865551730036736)
— Kevin Rose sold some Bitcoin's a little while ago. Seems he's on both sides
of the fence, one of those sides being people who want to make a quick buck
selling Bitcoins as an investment medium and the other side as someone who
wants to see an alternative currency thrive.

